

Fusion-IO announces new IoScale product at the Open Compute Summit - Ecio78
http://www.fusionio.com/products/ioscale/

======
Ecio78
relevant press release [http://www.fusionio.com/press-releases/fusion-io-
delivers-th...](http://www.fusionio.com/press-releases/fusion-io-delivers-the-
all-flash-datacenter-for-hyperscale-and-cloud-businesses/)

